# Chants &#039;13



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County; I knew it was too soon but I had to check anyway. Plenty of moisture but not enough ground heat. The only Chants I found were buttons. They were on the fringe of a hardwood forest with an open field on its South facing flank. Meguesses that the sun drenched field warms up more then the canopy covered forest enough to push up the Chant buttons. They get both the warm ground temps and the indirect sunshine which they crave. The future looks bright! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

ALRIGHT!It's on!Geo,i remembered borrowing Mushrooms Demystified from afriend four or five years ago.only had it for a day or two.will get it back on monday.thanx! CHANTS!CHANTS!CHANTS!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I checked one spot, nothing but what I think are fawn mushrooms, not sure of them, they had a white spore print,so I left them.


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

Geo, do you have any experience with russula vesca and russula muscelina. The look very much alike. I don`t know which one i am picking, but whichever it is, it is plentiful and excellent treat. Finding those in conifer woods right now all ways in groups. My wife thinks they are best mushrooms she ever had. Chants i am finding are buttons as well and they are all full of tiny worms. Found well over 100 of boletus edulis last week, most of them half eaten by slugs.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry, I have no experience with Russulas. I run into them all the time but passed them by because I heard they were insipid. But because your wife likes them I will have to place closer attention to them. Thanks for the info. 
Interesting that you are finding boletes, I need to hit the conifers! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Rosta, I can find very little information on either of the Russulas you mentioned. Will check further.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Went for a walk today only found yellow waxy caps and more fawn mushrooms and some kind of slime mold. but nothing good


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Geo. I think there is 750 different species of Russula. Most of them are not edible, some edible but insipid and very few are very good. Beside great taste my wife likes their firm texture.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Rosta it sounds like your wife will really like lobster mushrooms


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

I am new to the board and in my second year of hunting. Last year I picked the worst possible time to start hunting, in the middle of the drought, but still found a few chants now and then. I am going to hit a bunch of white pines that produced for me early last year tomorrow morning.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

running ape,also try hemlocks mixed with hardwoods,especially with some beech.i like to start on the outskirts in beginning of season.there's more light and warmer ground.i move deeper into the woods as the season goes on.that drought hurt last year after a great start.hoping this weather pattern keeps up. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Good info! I have good luck in the same environs as you stated. My best finds are primarily under Beech, secondarily under Hemlock, albeit the buttons I found last week were under Basswood and Hop Hornbeam. Never looked for Chants under Pine. RA please keep us updated on the results of your hunt, thx.


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

Todays hunt was a semi success. I managed to find a number of chant buttons, some were very tiny. I also found a nice bolete that someone had stepped on. All were under white pine. I am still not too confident about selecting areas to hunt. I am trying to find larger, older trees. I am trying to figure out if I should be targeting smaller trees too.


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

Fogwhisper, thanks for suggestion. I never tried Lobster mushroom before.Will be looking.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

running ape,try leisurely walking trails.the state seems to own all the best land.a few areas i hunt i found a couple chants within ten feet of a trail,wandered into the woods and found a sackful.i've also found bunches in patches of ferns.my favorite time to go out is when it's cloudy and wet.the color really stands out,even from a distance.dappled sun has you chasing every yellow leaf within fifty feet.hope this helps.the season is long if weather permits.happy hunting!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

oh yeah,still a touch early,at least here.i don't expect my first good meal's worth 'til after first week of july.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found a couple new area with Chant buttons, all too small to harvest. Both areas had Beech and Hemlock trees. Saw some yellow waxy caps and picked a nice Boletus sensibilis for ID purposes. Also came across a troop of Fly Agarics (Amanita muscaria). Nice morning to be in the woods. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

sure was,Geo! i forgot to mention on my post earlier, i spent six hours today hiking to find those.enjoyed every minute!i am wiped,but lawn to mow.wish all well!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

could someone give me a clue about putting pics on here?figured out how to get them on computer but now stumped.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I usually upload pics to photobucket. It's real easy to create an acct.. Then just copy the photos direct link url and paste it when you're creating a post. Hope this helps.
Have a great Sunday everyone. I'm heading for the woods!! My first time out this year.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Oneida county I seen a phrase painted on a slate tile ." I take my soul for a walk , sometimes my body goes along for the ride" I can relate to that .No better time spent than walking in the woods.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Lynkage Cant see your pictures ?


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

LYNKAGE, I apologize for neglecting to tell you that you have to paste the URL in the drop box that appears when you hit the"image" button that is up above the text box.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

sorry about the pics,or lack thereof.daughter tried to post those.she thinks i need a new computer.i thought four years of college was on my side but she can text with her toes!
i'll try myself again,but techno challenged.like to keep things simple.i still have phone conversations! 
take care,good luck and happy hunting!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, I feel your pain. Captured some good images but unable to post and too lazy to try to figure it out.


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

I hunted today for a short while along the mass/ny/vt border. I found some promising areas, and a giant, rotten porcini. I did move through areas with mixed beech and hemlock, but found only a few gilled species.


----------



## krystal84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cincinnati here. The patch in my front yard started poppin around the 16th. I got a few handfuls, and there were lots more coming up... That is until my neighbor decided to be neighborly and mowed my grass on the lowest setting. All of the remaining chanties were obliterated. I'm hoping this rain coaxes some more out. Damn friendly neighbors!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

tried again.got pics to photobucket ,but stalled out again.what's direct link?tried to ''paste'',now keyboard is sticky!anyway,any more clues?maybe i'll just stay with typing.getting calloused on that one finger though. moving on,haven't been out since saturday.good rain on sunday.like to make it out after work today.GEO,what have you been finding?good luck!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

LYNKAGE

In Photobucket, click on the picture you want to post with your comment, then when it's enlarged , to the right of the picture is 4 codes. Email & IM, Direct, HTML and IMG. Copy the HTML code by clicking on it, then copy it, then paste it to your comment.<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0013_zps866467c8.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0015_zpsedd154ba.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Depending on your age you may not know how to copy and paste things.........your mouse has two buttons right and left ...to copy you must highlight it ...put little arrow in front of what you want to copy click the left button and hold down while dragging arrow over what you want to copy and let go...should be covered with blue...now put the arrow on the blue part and click right bottom a list should appear click on copy.....now the thing you want to copy is stored in your mouse ........then go to where you want to put it and right click .....list appears again left click on paste ....Tada hope this helps someone


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice pics of morel in basket. Lynk, haven't been out, work has interrupted my foraging.


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

I hunted some public land today and found a bunch of chanterelle buttons and small porcini. I also found some tiny flame chanterelles (craterallus species) growing in moss. Thanks for the tips guys. Hemlock is my new friend!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

thanx everybody!chants are up here!details at eleven.Fogwhisper,your patience is awesome! i will try all that,i promise!depending on your age?hmm.let you know how i made out.thanks again.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

ok


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

hahahahaha!that was mind numbing!ever start drinking in the morning?there were more pics but this is all i can stand right now.i'm too stubborn to be denied.dozen chants,one king and a puffball of all things yesterday.FOGWHISPER,i'm not old(unless 45 is old to you),just never had interest in computers.figured a year and a half ago i should join the 1990's so i'm trying.too wet to work.i see a ton of hunting in my immediate future!thanx again!APE,congrats!flames?happy hunting!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

lynk I actualy was refuring to myself. went to school just before they included computers. So I had to learn the scratch and pick way LOL.last time out I found nothing but a thunder storm.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

went out yesterday.found some too far gone.got a batch of chants,enough for a meal for two.hope they don't get soggy in next couple days.also found a bicolor past it's prime.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely day! Found a couple handfuls of Chants. Woods was wet, saw various species of inedible and insipid mushrooms. Was able to check out progression of different plant species. The woods have a message to reveal if we can only slow down enough to listen. Enjoy the hunt, Geo


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found some little bottom chants and a huge waterlogged chicken of the pinkish variety


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally found some today in Saratoga Springs are.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Took 4 hours of searching. Found some buttons that I will check on in a couple of days.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice looking Chants! What a pretty mushroom!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmm I can almost smell them


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

I have found more and more buttons along trails. Tomorrow I am going to follow a couple of streams and see what I find


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

fungi everywhere.can't get through a work day without running off to check something i spotted from a distance.found a hedgehog yesterday.a lot of shrooms are early this year.maybe climate change.can't be,''they'' said that's a myth.looks like another rain day.too many of those lately.not good for wallet,but makes for extra hiking time.happy hunting!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Checked a new spot over lunch. They were popping up all over the place. I had next to no time since I was already late getting back to work when I found them. Was able to grab enough for dinner tonight though.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

jcumo- That's my kind of dinner! Nice bunch of chants.
I'm hoping my spot is loaded, will find out in about 1 1/2 hours!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jcumo. those are excellent specimens! Bon Appetite !


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

nice batch jcumo!i'm finding a lot of bugs and slugs,so picking small ones.but plenty.need to go to my favorite spot,bit of a drive,but with this weather should be loaded.been known to get a couple grocery bags at a time there.also found new spot for all shrooms yesterday.like the forest time forgot,amazing and even a little spooky!fungi everywhere,just wish my knowledge was as deep as those woods.enjoy the holiday weekend everyone!!!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Went back after work and doubled the take home. My wife made stuffed shells for dinner and we fried up the whole batch and piled them on top. It was great


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I only got to do a quick sweep of my spots just before dark. All my chanties are still buttons. But I do have some good news for you all. Trumpets are coming up!!!! I have a spot that produces trumpets big time so I knew exactly where to look. They were only visible on spots of bare ground and they're only 1/2 inch tall.
I also found a polypore that somewhat looks like a "hen" but resembles a Polyporus Umbellatus(umbrella polypore) even more! I have no experience with the umbrellas so does anyone know if they really are a rare find? I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

some friends who expressed interest in shrooming stopped by two days ago.they asked some questions and looked thru my books.they came back last night with several sacksfull for help identifying.they had a pile of chants,different boletes and undesirables.they opened last bag and asked ''ever seen something like this?'' handfuls of trumpets!!talk about beginners luck!i searched for a few years before finding them.they say plenty more there.i must check it out.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

congrats lynk, I have not been out with all this rain, but I'm ewnjoying your picture very much keep um coming.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

You people are on it! Keep the reports coming in and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Checked out a new spot, did not see any chants but think I found a king bolete growing from the base of a hemlock doing a spore check on it .I also found a small bolete kind of yellowish looked it up but can't I'd it.boy that humidity kills me.


----------



## kg (Jul 5, 2013)

warren county, ADKs. chanterelles are up and boletes have started as well. i find chanterelles under oak, hemlock, pine , birch, and beech. anyone have any info on soil types that they prefer?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

todays haul


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

could use some help on positive ID on rich brown ones.wrinkled,felty top,white mesh real tight to cap.narrowed it down but not sure.would love anybodies input!GEO,what do you think?good day if not for skeeters and humidity is killing me too,fogwhisper.HAPPY HUNTING!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Nice haul! It is hard to tell with the pics and I am not too good with Boletes but my first guess would be Boletus separans. Spore print? Do they bruise brown when cut, how quickly? Under hardwoods? Man they look tasty ifin they are separans. Nice catch! Let me know what you come up with, I need to put more effort into this genus. Been away for family obligations, hope to get out tomorrow. Will report good or bad. What are you people using for Bolete IDing? Enjoy the hunt, Geo


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

Wow! This is a million times better than last year. I found a nice bunch of chants on wednesday. I sauteed them in butter and ate them one by one. They have to be one of the worlds best foods.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

did ammonia test,nothing.wish pics better.hoping mirabilis or pinophilus(check my spelling).edibility main concern.50 tomato stakes,out of gas.do more research later.food,shower,and ZZZZZZ!wish well!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Sorry I can't agree. The pores from the picture seem too small to be mirabilis and all my books say Pine Bolete hangs out in the western part of the country. All pure speculation on my part. But thanks, it got me looking into the field guides.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats lynk what a find you have to share the spot were you found the ice cold beer lol


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

geo,looked again and seems to be a slight hint of mustardy yellow color just beneath the dark brown on cap(very feint) stems off white w/ brown streaks and all white at top 1/8 to 1/4 inch.stem flesh non-brusing. pores offwhite w/ hint of beige when young darkening with age and same hint of mustard emerging brusing very slowly beige-brown.i appreciate the help! Fogwhisper,cold beer patch is only one i can count on to produce every time and my favorite go-to in this everpleasant weather!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

linda,do you not like them?if so,why not?my daughter won't touch shrooms because they're a fungus but loves cheese(go figure).i'd suggest sauteing some up in butter and garlic and trying them,they might grow on you.i think they're completely different from other shrooms in flavor and aroma.give it a shot,i could't stand olives for years,but kept trying them until i finally got it.good luck!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got back from a foray; Chants were everywhere but most too buggy to keep. Did find a bevy of boletes in need of pos.ID. Great day to be in the woods. A cloudy mist arose from the fast moving stream providing a cooling mist and the bugs were nearly non-existent. I enjoyed the hunt.


----------



## nikolasmaximilian (Jul 7, 2013)

This is so strange ,I'm from Germany and there is never any worms in our chanterelles ,they are also much peppery in flavor . I have been mushroom hunting for 42 years and I'm so frustrated that you can't eat most of them .


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

max,finding batches vary.some loaded with bugs,some immaculate.i grew up on grandma's preserves.sure i ate a bug or two.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Max, I think not so strange. David Arora notes a difference in Pfifferling (Cantharellus cibarius) growing in the Western US opposed to the eastern US, especially in regards to insect attack. I only have first hand knowledge of the eastern variety and they are currently getting munched on big time. Greetings from the US, I have a buddy soon moving to Mittenwald, loves your country!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome haul link. I found a big group of boletes today as well. Most of the time they are a pain to id. I focus mostly on the ones not to eat since boletes are generally pretty safe. I cooked up a big pan of them today and topped my pasta with them. Amazing. I have missed them so much.


----------



## kg (Jul 5, 2013)

i love it when you stumble onto a new chanterelle spot. i went driving around some backroads and walked up into a pine stand to find chanterelles everywhere. most were small so i left them im going back in a few days hopefully they grow a little. also found some beautiful bi color boletes and when i was driving out i spotted a huge cluster of chicken of the woods about 30 yds deep in the woods. chicken of the woods curry is simmering on the stove.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

kg,sounds yuuuummy!found a couple dozen edulis that were the kind shroom books have on the cover and a dozen or so bi-colors equally as nice,all in an hour after work next to job site.sometimes love work that jumps around.season has been great so far.HAPPY HUNTING!!


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

I searched a familiar piece of woods today and found enough boletes for lunch. I may check some state land tomorrow.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Spent lunch in the woods again. Found some lobsters, puff balls and a few kinds of boletes. Not sure on the boletes ill try to look them up after work. More than likely something edible so I grabbed about 10lbs of them. Do they look familiar to anyone.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I STINK AT Gillette doing but congrats on the lobsters


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I stink at Gillette doing to Fogwhisper but im not sure :lol:


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry stupid kindle that was bolete identifying I stink at it


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jc, nice lobsters! Did you take a nibble of the boletes to test for bitterness? If bitter maybe Tylopilus felleus. Not enough clues for other guesses. Looks like they might be a might buggy but at least your finding them. Kudos!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes those big ones were really buggy. There were a bunch of smaller ones with clean caps. I tasted the boletes and they were spicy and bitter. There was no reticulation on the stem though. After tasting them I through them all out though  
Super excited to be finding lobsters.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

jcumo,one bitter bolete in the mix will spoil an entire meal.did find that they don't always taste bad when you nibble a young one.been singing praises to mushroom gods and frollicking in the woods!checked ears when i got home,not pointed yet.been so fortunate so far this year.picked 15 bicolor and 5 kings at lunch and a sackful of kings and chants after work.best of luck to all!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

after 2 hours of hikeing I finally found some chants that were not buggy.also pretty sure I found a amanita caesarea but i like life so I'm not taking that chance.brought home a couple for IDing little brown mushroom ? I'm going with LBM and some type of bolete , fuzzy purple brown top and tan smooth stem things that make you go hhhmm. I'm going to try the old man of the woods and going to devour the chants the others will be investigated and thrown out. I don't eat very many gilled mushrooms not sure enough of myself. Picture to follow


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

hope this works it's been a while


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, that looks like an A. Caesar to me. I find plenty of them but never consumed any. The buzz is that they aren't as tasty as the variety Caesar ate ( European). . Haven't even been tempted to try one yet. Pretty fungi though! Have tried Old Man and they were good. Can't get over the action this board is getting, every time I read a report I want to get out there. This working for a living is so over rated. Going up to the Dacks soon and will do some poking around up there. All you good folks keep at it, I am learning a lot. Thx, Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's the pics of what I suspected was an umbrella polypore. Any thoughts?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope someone knows what it is, because I see it a lot and never find a picture, that looks just like it.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I have to get back out there and get the rest of the chants I left. happy hunting guys and gals


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Try Black Staining Polypore ( Meripilus giganteus )


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Lithic Hunter
It's Grifola umbellate and if you can find a fresh, unbuggy one, they are great tasting. I think they're better then the " Hen of the Woods "


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

That's great to know Jack! Thank you!
It was a tad buggy when I found it.


----------



## kg (Jul 5, 2013)

does anyone have any info on what temp/humidity promotes chanterelle growth? i found a really nice chanterelle spot that has lots of little chanterelles. i have left them to grow but they seem to have stopped growing and i want to get them before the bugs and rain ruin them. does a chanterelle do most of its growing in one day or is it over a 3-5 day period?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

kg,i've left chants to grow like that just to find others within a couple feet sprout and outgrow them.also found them sprouting in dry conditions.who knows?!i'll pick the smaller ones if i see bugs getting them,better some than none.  been catching up on chores but picked a mess of boletes this morning before work.try to do pics later.grabbing cold one and mowing now.good luck!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

onieda county went back out and picked the rest of the chants found some more old man and and some hedgehogs to buggy to eat but still good to see.found several boletes still working on the id seen some velvet fairy wings intresting and orange pink and yellow spiky things I have to look up later geogym you need to take a day off and get out there it's like walking into a living field guide there are so many different mushrooms blomming


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I hear you! Half day tomorrow and then I am gone. Glad to hear of your success. See you in the woods! Thanks, Geo.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

starting to dry out around here,but still poppin'.Happy Hunting!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

another batch about the same after work today in same spot stones throw from job site.i'll take it,but not very challenging.need to hit some other spots this weekend. a friend from czech rep. made us a dumpling and shroom gravy thing that was heaven last night.good to have friends! have a good weekend and even better hunt!!


----------



## kg (Jul 5, 2013)

has anyone ever found cauliflower mushrooms in NY state? i found one when i lived in the pacific NW but never seen any in NY. they are a great edible that i would love to have again.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

my truck won't let me go straight home.is there a shroom addicts hotline?having a ball!could use rain and someone to do my chores.Good Hunting!!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

got out for a while this morning ,found many upturned mushrooms someone may have beet me to this spot.but i found several mushrooms to investigate.one good sized bicolored bolete in the pan at the taking of this photo.orange gilled waxy cap,cinnabar-red chanterelle, flat creps, and a tacky green russula.there a lot of red russula and fly agaric some yellow patches and various other poisonous shrooms to look at.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

need rain here. went to a spot i hadn't been for a couple weeks.i waited to long,tons of shrooms,just too far gone or bug ridden.heat waves suck.stay cool!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Its supposed to cool off next week. I have some good chant spots but if I dont go 2x a week they are bug filled.


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

Everything is slowing down this week for me. I am seeing fewer mushrooms and am thinking of hiking up to some higher elevation areas, possibly into Vermont. Last Thursday I found some nice porcini and had an outstanding side dish. This week all I have found is a boletus Sensibilus that smelled clearly of curry. I was rather bummed out after keying it at home.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

things drying up good.need rain and need a weather change.this *#[email protected]%#! heat and humidity is killing me!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found a spectacular cluster of Chicken mushrooms (Laetipous sulphureus) in the Adirondacks this week, dripping with moisture despite the lack of recent rain. Also found several species of Boletes including several Spotted Boletes which is a new species for me. Might try to post a pic if I can sit down that long.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

still finding a few even in this weather.GEO,if you could post pics,that would be great! i've found what i'm pretty sure are chickens before but wasn't sure. spotted bolete i've only seen once. got a nice rain yesterday,hope for more in next 24 hrs. and cooler temps(awesome!)GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

These temps are killing me. I do most of my hunting on long lunch breaks at work or on the weekend when I have to carry a baby on my back. Looking forward to things getting a little cooler next week. Last year I was in the middle of a porcini boom at this time. This year they are coming up only sporadically for me.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Ahhh rain and cooler temps just what the fogwhisper ordered


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Chanterelles are up in the adirondacks.Mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

And more...


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Going to try a pic. It is not a good pic but... Laetiporus sulphureus, Chicken Mushroom, Sulphur Shelf. The white spots is actually the reflection of the flash from water that was beaded all over this specimen despite the lack of recent rain. I saw it from a ways off and it was glorious in the morning sun. A great photo op for someone with a clue. I gave it to friends who enjoyed several meals with it.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are some nice trumpets .what kind of Gillette are those?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

liking the cooler temps but little rain here.good to see new posts and nice pics.been hiding in A/C,the heat really takes a toll on me after a few days.will be headed out soon though.happy hunting!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so glad you have picture ability geo. I've learned so much from you. being able to see your catch catchall help so much.Abraham I was wondering what kind of bolletes not gelletes lol.my soul tells me I have to get out today.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Sheazam not Abraham geez


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

fogwhisper,feeling same need.been playing catch-up on chores now that heat has backed off a bit.will be out today!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went on a four hour walk yesterday. Saw a lot of fungi but nearly all too buggy to harvest. Did find some clean Chants, Boletes, oysters and a lobster. Still struggling with my Bolete IDing, much due to laziness. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

The boletes in the basket turned out to be bitter boletes But I found some boletus edulis finally yesterday, seems like those severe storms the other day we had here finally got the king boletes going. I found another two pounds of chanterelles yesterday! What a nice start to chanterelle season. The chanterelles that are up though, are getting old and buggy now so i'll have to wait for some more rain to jump start chantrelle round 2. The trumpets started coming up and I found the ones in the pick at a couple patches I have, but the heat wave put the hold on them and they stopped growing, so again, these cooler temps and some rain should get them going again. I think heading up to the mountains would be a good call now since generally they run a couple weeks behind the lower elevations, so everything should be just popping up at higher elevations.


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

geogymn I have been struggling with bolete id'ing too. I've seen so many kinds this year that I don't know and I know so many are edible, but i'm extra cautious. I'm determined to learn them so I'm going to spend some time focusing on iding some this summer and i'll post close up pics of some as I ID them anyone on here good with they're various boletes???


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

went out this morning with the dog and only found one dictyophora duplicata in a cemetary. kind of a fitting spot really


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Fogwhisper, Did you take a whiff?
Sheazang, Mushroomexpertdotcom has some good info. I bought some ammonia today. I think I IDed "Boletus auriporus" which I had with supper last night. It could of also been a B. innixus or a B. affinis, all three edible, or about a dozen other look alikes. Crazy!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sheazang, I think everyone gets burned by the Bitter Bolete ( Tylopilus felleus ). It sure looks tasty but then again so does Death Cap ( Amanita phalloides).


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

No geo I knew better the flies crawling g all over it kind turned me off :-o


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Went back out this afternoon. Found some chants but there buggy now two lobsters some old man of the woods and two boletes unknown I'D .small kind of flat toped color of a perfectly baked dinner roll, yellow pores and red brown thin stem .can't find it in my books ,did not taste bitter and smelled good.any ideas?


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

fogwhisper I have been finding a lot of chestnut boletes. One of the easiest ways to id them is from the stem. They have hollow chambers in the stem. Bitter boletes are everywhere here all of a sudden. I probably saw 100 lbs of them on my hikes this weekend. 

A first for me this weekend. I found a lactarius indigo. It was a little dry from being in sun so I passed on eating it but was so cool to watch the blue ooze from it.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

love chestnut boletes.another sure sign is brittleness, stem should ''snap'' off easily. i've heard bitter boletes have strong medicinal qualities but who wants to eat 'em? went out after work yesterday,not much time or energy left but too dry.was hoping for a couple t-storms but instead rained all night! about time!! love shroomin'. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

I was reading that they sell the bitter boletes in Mexican markets. Believe it or not they use them dried as seasoning in some dishes. Also read that if you boil them in milk the bitterness leaves and they taste good. As interesting as that sounds I think Ill still pass.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Too dry. got a dozen chants yesterday after digging through leaves and debris. found hole patch of old men,but don't care for them.going to spring-fed area this weekend that produced tons of birch boletes during last years dry season.trying to get out more but garden loaded with goodies that need picking.Good Luck!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out for a while today. Didn't harvest anything for the kitchen. The tribe goes hungry tonight. Did run into a plethora of Ganoderma lucidum ( Ling Chih) .Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

So glad to see the rain can't wait to get out there


----------



## pudelpointer (Jul 9, 2013)

A new guy here. I've been collecting mushrooms for two seasons now. I love the updates which you provide. 

Does anybody eat Tricholomopisis Platyphylla, the Platterful Mushroom? There seems to be a lot of conflicting information with regards to its taste, as well as its potential toxicity.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

out briefly yesterday,numerous fungi i didn't want and others i'm not familiar with(still trying to ID some) found one good sized,perfect edulis.made a nice snack for two. now i'm hungry for more! trying to sneak away from house. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found something to feed the tribe.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Now that I figured this out... some pics from earlier this season;


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Though running across it quite regularly I never sampled the Platterful mushroom nor the Deer Mushroom ( Pluteus cervinus)


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice geo I love seeing photos. going to get out tomorrow if the rain holds off. I'll report any finds of interest


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice to see full drying racks,Geo.Been getting rain and conditions are good.Ground wet with dew every morning but not finding much.A few hedgehogs,chants,and old men.Of course,undesirables always seem to grow.The woods smells of shrooms.Taking that as good sign of things to come!Happy Hunting!!


----------

